# my fish looks like intestines are coming out?



## catinthehatd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

My fish looks like his intestines are coming out..im not sure what it is its a red kinda thick looking thing


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

It looks like normal "Poop" to me, it can be of varying thicknesses at times and it usually has the same colouring as the food. Have you added to/changed his diet recently?


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks like fsih poop. I know that often goldfish will do this when its overfed. Is it possible that your fish is eating too much? Otherwise, if nothing else seems different, I wouldn't worry. Just keep an eye on its behaviour.


----------



## catinthehatd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

*its a red devil*

i took the scrubber to his belly and got a piece of it off and took it to pet extreme and they said they have never seen anything like it before and it was probably his food but his food doesent have red dye in it....so they said it wasent a worm or parasite and to come back in three days inf he wasent okay..
so nothing is hanging from him and i guess it was poop lol just never seen anything like that before 
thanks everybody for the repilies
i love my red devil he is 4 years old


----------

